# OLD Countryside magazines for sale



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

These are duplicates that I have. All are in good condition, possibly a hand-written notation or two. No color photos, just b&w. $5 each or take all 5 issues for $20. Plus shipping from my zip 14040. Cash, money order or Paypal please.

Sept/Oct 1988
May/June 1992
July/Aug 1992
Sept/Oct 1992
Nov/Dec 1992

Also Gene Logsdon Homesteading: How to find new independence on the land. Hardcover book, good condition $5.

If you're seriously interested, please send me a pm and follow through. Thank you very much for your anticipated cooperation


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What are topics covered?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

M/J 1992 &#8211; complete guide to making butter, feeding greens to rabbits, changing sheep industry, $600 tractor, evaluating fencing methods, finding your country place, raising goslings, sharpening tools, radishes going to seed, milk from soybeans, hummingbird garden, pet skunks.
J/A 1992 &#8211; cashmere goats, sorghum syrup, pump water uphill, co-existing with snakes, making jerky, goat milk soap, hazardous wastes in your home, inexpensive fly trap, mayonnaise jars for canning, Jerusalem artichokes.
S/O 1992 &#8211; Bringing back the workhorse, angora goat enterprise, southern gardening, understanding &#8220;psy-cow-logy&#8221;, battling groundhogs, preparing your tractor for winter, electrical wiring tips, cooking with beans, minor breeds of cattle, swiss chard, elderberries, homeschooling, apples.
N/D 1992 &#8211; Old fashioned cracker recipes, kerosene lamps, working with oxen, dual purpose American milking devon, kinder goats, animal poisoning, home business, deer proof garden, Shetland sheep, making bockwurst, late-season tomatoes, great Pyrenees.
S/O 1988 - homesteaders & drought, frost proof your garden, persimmon recipes, tips on auctions, everything in one barn, rabbit raising as a business, the wooden leg goat, vet drugs, homestead moms, leaner hog, safe drinking water, solar cell breakthrough, working dogs.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Updated 3/3/13

The above listed Countryside magazines are still available. In addition I have:

April and Dec 1983
Jan, Feb, Mar, June, Aug, Sept 1982

That's 13 vintage Countryside magazines in all, how about $25 plus shipping?


----------

